# Pakistan Missile Milestones & Ranges



## Manticore

Hatf-VI





Hatf-IV 





Hatf-III 













abdali

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Manticore

Hatf VII babar





Hatf VIII ra'ad





Hatf V Ghauri-I





Hatf Va





Ghauri-II

-

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Manticore

Hataf-2 (Abdali)





hatf





baber

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Manticore



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Manticore

(Hatf VIII)






















Hatf V














Hatf-VI

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Manticore

Hatf VII









]

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Manticore

abdali





hatf1





ra'ad air launched cruise
already posted

*babur1 cruise









ghauri1

ghauri2




ghaznavi1





shaheen1



*

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Manticore

shaheen 2 intermediate ballistic









--












]

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Manticore

-- nasr
http://i.imgur.com/jQA8X3E.png[/IMG
[IMG]http://i.imgur.com/5naN2T2.png[/IMG
[IMG]http://i.imgur.com/45Eob4U.png[/IMG
[IMG]http://i.imgur.com/UYLf2LK.png[/IMG
[IMG]http://i.imgur.com/7Hs16ap.png[/IMG
[IMG]http://i.imgur.com/aiayyyc.jpg[/IMG
feb2013


[IMG]http://i.imgur.com/z54CEhg.jpg[/IMG
april 2011


[IMG]http://i.imgur.com/iJpTKbk.jpg[/IMG
[IMG]http://i.imgur.com/JeiroJT.jpg[/IMG
may 2012

[IMG]http://i.imgur.com/BNK9WQ3.jpg[/IMG


[IMG]http://i.imgur.com/CPa1P.jpg[/IMG

[IMG]http://img143.imageshack.us/img143/225/march1ub4.jpg[/IMG
[IMG]http://i.imgur.com/9PELH.jpg

















--













Hatf-VI

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## The Deterrent

ANTIBODY said:


> -- nasr
> http://i.imgur.com/jQA8X3E.png[/IMG
> [IMG]http://i.imgur.com/5naN2T2.png[/IMG
> [IMG]http://i.imgur.com/45Eob4U.png[/IMG
> [IMG]http://i.imgur.com/UYLf2LK.png[/IMG
> [IMG]http://i.imgur.com/7Hs16ap.png[/IMG
> [IMG]http://i.imgur.com/aiayyyc.jpg[/IMG
> feb2013
> 
> 
> [IMG]http://i.imgur.com/z54CEhg.jpg[/IMG
> april 2011
> 
> 
> [IMG]http://i.imgur.com/iJpTKbk.jpg[/IMG
> [IMG]http://i.imgur.com/JeiroJT.jpg[/IMG
> may 2012
> 
> [IMG]http://i.imgur.com/BNK9WQ3.jpg[/IMG
> 
> 
> [IMG]http://i.imgur.com/CPa1P.jpg[/IMG
> 
> [IMG]http://img143.imageshack.us/img143/225/march1ub4.jpg[/IMG
> [/QUOTE]
> 
> Sir kindly edit your post, these photos are not visible...


----------



## Manticore

*Pakistan Missile Milestones *

1961: Establishment of the Space and Upper Atmosphere Research Commission (SUPARCO), Pakistan's space agency.

1962: The U.S. National Aeronautics and Space Administration (NASA) helps train Pakistani scientists and engineers. Pakistan launches its first sounding rocket.

1985: Congress passes the Pressler Amendment barring U.S. aid unless the U.S. president can certify Pakistan does not possess a nuclear explosive device.

1989: According to Pakistani sources, Hatf-1 and Hatf-2 missiles are fired to ranges of 80 and 300 kilometers respectively. Pakistan and China also sign a ten-year cooperation agreement in defense science, technology and industry, including joint procurement, research and development, production and technology transfer.

1990: President Bush can no longer certify Pakistan has no nuclear weapons. The United States suspends military aid to Pakistan.

July 1990: Pakistan's first satellite, the 50 kg Badr-A (Badr-1), is launched as part of a test flight of China's Long March 2E booster, according to Aviation Week and Space Technology.

1991: The United States sanctions two Chinese entities and Pakistan's SUPARCO for missile proliferation activities.

April 1991: The Washington Post reports that U.S. intelligence agencies have spotted what appears to be a number of launch vehicles for Chinese M-11 ballistic missiles in Pakistan.

December 1991: A Chinese Foreign Ministry spokesman announces that China's Ministry of Aerospace Industry and Pakistan's SUPARCO have signed an agreement on cooperation in the peaceful application of space sciences and technology.

January 1992: The New York Times cites senior Bush administration officials as stating that China has delivered guidance systems for M-11 ballistic missiles to Pakistan.

June 1992: The U.S. Department of Commerce amends the Export Administration Regulations (EAR) to clarify which destinations will require a validated license "when an exporter knows that the items will be used in the design, development, production or use of missiles." Pakistan's Hatf series is among the missile programs targeted.

1993: The United States sanctions Pakistan's Ministry of Defense and ten Chinese entities for missile proliferation activities.

1994: Pakistani Prime Minister Benazir Bhutto says the testing and deployment of India's Prithvi surface-to-surface missile "threatens to trigger a missile race in the subcontinent."

1995: U.S. intelligence says it has strong evidence that Pakistan is building storage sheds, mobile launchers and maintenance facilities at the Sargodha military airbase for Chinese-supplied M-11 missiles.

May 1995: The periodical Flight International reports U.S. authorities are warning that Pakistan's SUPARCO has approached companies in several European countries to acquire, among other items, composites, specialist alloy, and a range of production and testing equipment for producing ballistic missiles.

March 1996: Taiwan confiscates 15 tons of ammonium perchlorate, used in the production of missile propellant, from a North Korean freighter bound for SUPARCO.

June 1996: Intelligence reports claim that Pakistan has uncrated and deployed the M-11 missiles.

July-December 1996: The U.S. Central Intelligence Agency (CIA) states that Pakistan is making "strong efforts to acquire an indigenous capability in missile production technologies," and that China "was a major supplier to Pakistan's ballistic missile program, providing technology and assistance."

October 1996: The Washington Post reports that, according to a classified U.S. National Intelligence Estimate, Pakistan may have developed nuclear warheads to mount on its M-11 missiles. U.S. intelligence officials also state that China is assisting Pakistan to build a missile factory in a Rawalpindi suburb, anticipated in a year or two to be able to produce most of the major components of a Chinese M-11 missile.

December 1996: Hong Kong custom officers raid a Chinese vessel and find 10 metric tons of ammonium perchlorate. The cargo is believed to have been shipped by the North Korean company Lyongaksan and bound for SUPARCO.

1997: The CIA states that Chinese and North Korean entities continue to provide assistance to Pakistan's ballistic missile program, which is "critical for Islamabad's efforts to achieve independence from foreign sources and to produce long-range ballistic missiles."

April 1998: Pakistan tests the new Ghauri missile. The Ghauri (Hatf-V) is a nuclear-capable, liquid fuel, medium-range ballistic missile with a range of 1,300 km.

May 1998: The U.S. State Department imposes two-year sanctions on Khan Research Laboratories (KRL) and Changgwang Sinyong Corporation of North Korea for cooperating on missile development.

May 1998: Pakistan conducts a series of underground tests of nuclear devices in response to recent Indian tests.

July 1998: The Commission to Assess the Ballistic Missile Threat to the United States, led by Donald H. Rumsfeld, concludes that Pakistan has acquired production facilities to build the Ghauri missile, which is described as a version of the North Korean Nodong. It also concludes that Pakistan possesses M-11 missiles obtained from China and may be able to produce the "Tarmuk" missile based on the Chinese M-11.

August 1998: Pakistan claims it has recovered an American Tomahawk missile, which was fired during an American attack against terrorist camps in Afghanistan. Some Pakistani officials claim the find was a "jackpot" that could help advance Pakistan's missile technology, but American defense officials disagree.

September 1998: Pakistan completes a mobile, re-usable launcher designed for use with the solid-fueled, nuclear capable Shaheen-I ballistic missile.

January 1999: Pakistan announces it is ready to test the Shaheen-I missile. The solid fuel missile has a range of 750 kilometers, and is designed to counter India's nuclear capable Prithvi missiles.
February 1999: Indian Prime Minister A. B. Vajpayee and Pakistani Prime Minister Nawaz Sharif meet in Lahore, Pakistan. The leaders agree to exchange strategic information about their nuclear arsenals, to give each other advance notice of ballistic missile tests, and to increase efforts to resolve the Kashmir issue.

April 1999: Pakistan tests the liquid-fuel Ghauri-II (Hatf-VI) surface-to-surface missile in response to India's test of the Agni-II missile. KRL officials claim that the missile has a range of 2,300 kilometers. Pakistan also successfully tests the Shaheen-I missile.

September 1999: KRL successfully tests the engine of the new Ghauri-III ballistic missile. The Pakistani Foreign Ministry claims the Ghauri-III will have a range of 2,700-3,000 kilometers, which would allow Pakistan to target all of India.

February 2000: Pakistan tests the 100-kilometer-range Hatf-1A solid-fueled, surface-to-surface missile, developed by the Pakistan Atomic Energy Commission (PAEC).

March 2000: Pakistan unveils the road-mobile, solid-fuel, two-stage Shaheen-II MRBM at the annual Pakistan Day parade. Pakistani authorities claim it has a range of 2,500 kilometers and can carry a 1,000 kilogram payload.

March 2001: The periodical Dawn cites Dr. Abdul Qadeer Khan (a.k.a. A.Q. Khan) as saying that Pakistani scientists are developing the nation's first Satellite Launch Vehicle (SLV) under SUPARCO.

June 2001: According to a senior U.S. nonproliferation official cited in the periodical Nuclear Fuel, experts from the Khan Research Laboratories (KRL) in Kahuta and experts from North Korea are cooperating on the development of solid-fuel missiles.

July-December 2001: The CIA's Unclassified Report to Congress on the Acquisition of Technology Relating to Weapons of Mass Destruction and Advanced Conventional Munitions reports that Chinese entities continue to provide "significant assistance," enabling Pakistan to move "toward serial production of solid-propellant SRBMs such as Shaheen-I and Haider-I." The report adds that Pakistan "needs continued Chinese assistance to support development of the two-stage Shaheen-II MRBM."

August 2001: According to the Deputy Director of the CIA, John E. McLaughlin, North Korea transferred the 1,300 km-range Nodong ballistic missile to Pakistan.

May 2002: Pakistan has reportedly successfully tested the Ghaznavi (Hatf-III) missile for the first time. The short-range, surface-to-surface missile is reportedly capable of carrying a nuclear weapon and has a range of 290 km. The Ghaznavi is reportedly based on the Chinese M-11.

May 2002: Pakistan successfully test fires the Abdali (Hatf-II) missile for the first time. The short-range, surface-to-surface missile has a range of 180 km and can carry a nuclear warhead.

January-June 2003: According to the CIA's unclassified report to Congress on proliferation, Chinese entities continue to provide assistance for Pakistan's ballistic missile program despite a Chinese pledge to the United States in November 2000 to end such assistance to nuclear capable ballistic missile programs.

March 2004: The periodical Press Trust of India reports that Pakistan has test-fired the 2,000 km-range Shaheen-II (Hatf-VI) missile for the first time.

July 2004: During an interview with the periodical Asahi Shimbun, former Pakistani Prime Minister Benazir Bhutto is quoted as saying that Pakistan obtained missile technology from North Korea after Bhutto's December 1993 goodwill mission. Bhutto emphasizes that missiles were not exchanged for nuclear technology.

September 2004: Pakistan's National Assembly passes the Export Control on Goods, Technologies, Material and Equipment Related to Nuclear and Biological Weapons and their Delivery Systems Act. The finalized bill defines delivery systems as "missiles exclusively designed and adapted to deliver a nuclear or biological weapon." It covers "every citizen of Pakistan or person in the service of Pakistan within and beyond Pakistan or any Pakistani visiting or working abroad, any foreign national while in the territories of Pakistan and any ground transport, ship or aircraft registered in Pakistan wherever it may be."

August 2005: India and Pakistan reach an agreement on notification of flight-testing of ballistic missiles, following two days of talks on nuclear confidence-building measures.

August 2005: A Pakistani military spokesman reportedly announces that Pakistan has successfully tested its first nuclear capable, ground-launched cruise missile, the 500 km-range Babur.

August 2005: India's Scientific Advisor to the Defense Minister states that Pakistan's Babur missile is not supersonic or indigenously developed as claimed by Pakistan. New Delhi Force, an independent Indian magazine, alleges that the Babur resulted from the transfer of technology from China's state-owned China National Precision Machinery Import and Export Corp. (CPMIEC) to Pakistan's state-owned National Development Complex (NDC).

March 2007: The military-run Inter-Services Public Relations Directorate reportedly announces that Pakistan has successfully test fired the Babur (Hatf-VII) cruise missile, which it says is nuclear capable and has an increased range of 700 km.

April 2007: Pakistan's foreign ministry announces the creation of the Strategic Export Control Division (SECDIV), which will be the only authority approving the export of nuclear-related items and missile technology. The move follows the adoption of Pakistan's Export Control Act in September 2004.

August 2007: Reportedly, Pakistan successfully tests its new Hatf-VIII (Ra'ad) missile. Pakistan's military claims that the cruise missile has a range of 350 km and can deliver nuclear warheads.

June 2008: The existence of digitized blueprints for a compact, sophisticated nuclear weapon on computers linked to the A.Q. Khan network becomes public. The New York Times reports that nuclear experts believe the small, allegedly Pakistani-origin weapon would fit on medium-range missiles such as Pakistan's Ghauri missile.

August 2009: According to the New York Times, the United States accuses Pakistan of illegally modifying American-made missiles to expand their ability to strike targets on land. An unannounced Pakistani missile test in April, detected by U.S. intelligence agencies, has led the United States to suspect Pakistan of modifying Harpoon anti-ship missiles sold to Pakistan in the 1980s.

April 2011: Pakistan successfully tests the Nasr (Hatf-IX), a nuclear-capable missile with a range of 60 km. Pakistan claims that the addition of a short-range missile to the country's arsenal "addresses the need to deter evolving threats."

Pakistan Missile Milestones - 1961-2011

Reactions: Like Like:
17


----------



## Manticore

Pakistan Missile Chronology
Last update: June 2012
This annotated chronology is based on the data sources that follow each entry. Public sources often provide conflicting
information on classified military programs. In some cases we are unable to resolve these discrepancies, in others we have
deliberately refrained from doing so to highlight the potential influence of false or misleading information as it appeared over
time. In many cases, we are unable to independently verify claims. Hence in reviewing this chronology, readers should take into
account the credibility of the sources employed here.**
Inclusion in this chronology does not necessarily indicate that a particular development is of direct or indirect proliferation
significance. Some entries provide international or domestic context for technological development and national policymaking.
Moreover, some entries may refer to developments with positive consequences for nonproliferation.








5 June 2012
Pakistan successfully tests the Hatf&#8208;VII (Babur) cruise missile. The Hatf&#8208;VII has a range of 700km and can carry both
conventional and nuclear payloads. The missile was first tested in 2005.
&#8208;&#8220;Pakistan Successfully Test Fires Hatf&#8208;VII Cruise Missile,&#8221; DAWN (Pakistan), 5 June 2012, DAWN.COM | Latest News, Breaking News, Pakistan News, World News, Business News, Science and Technology News , Entertainment News, Sports News, Cricket News.
&#8220;Pakistan Says It Tested Nuclear&#8208;Capable Missile,&#8221; New York Times, 5 June 2012, www.nytimes.com.**

31 May 2012
Pakistan successfully tests a nuclear&#8208;capable, air&#8208;launched cruise missile, the Hatf&#8208;VIII (Ra&#8217;ad). With a range of
350km, the Hatf&#8208;VIII employs &#8220;low altitude, terrain&#8208;hugging&#8221; stealth technology. The development of Pakistan&#8217;s
nuclear&#8208;capable cruise missile program is viewed by many analysts as an attempt to undermine India&#8217;s nascent
ballistic missile defense systems.**
&#8208;*&#8220;Pakistan Test&#8208;fires Nuclear&#8208;capable Cruise Missile,&#8221; DAWN (Pakistan), 31 May 2012, DAWN.COM | Latest News, Breaking News, Pakistan News, World News, Business News, Science and Technology News , Entertainment News, Sports News, Cricket News. &#8220;Pak Tests
Nuclear&#8208;capable Hatf&#8208;VIII Cruise Missile,&#8221; Times of India, 31 May 2012, 

http://articles.timesofindia.indiatimes.com;
&#8220;Pakistan PM, President Congratulate Scientists for Successful Missile Launch,&#8221; BBC Monitoring South Asia, 29 April

2011, Business Solutions & Software for Legal, Education and Government | LexisNexis.
29 May 2012
Pakistan tests a nuclear&#8208;capable, short&#8208;range ballistic missile, the Hatf&#8208;IX (Nasr). With a range of 60km, the missile
can be used in battlefield operations against enemy troop formations. Pakistan&#8217;s pursuit of short&#8208;range ballistic
missile technology is characterized as &#8220;consolidat[ing] Pakistan&#8217;s deterrence capability at all levels of the threat
spectrum.&#8221;**
&#8208;*&#8220;Press Release No PR130/2012&#8208;ISPR,&#8221; Inter&#8208;Services Public Relations (Pakistan), 29 May 2012, www.ispr.gov.pk;
&#8220;Details of Missile Tested

by Pakistan on 29 May 12,&#8221; BBC Monitoring South Asia, 29 May 2012,

10 May 2012
Pakistan successfully tests the Hatf&#8208;III (Ghaznavi) short&#8208;range ballistic missile (SRBM). The missile can carry both
conventional and nuclear warheads, and has a range of 290km. The test is carried out during a training exercise by
the Strategic Missile Group of the Army Strategic Forces Command.
&#8208;&#8220;Press Release No PR115/2012&#8208;ISPR,&#8221; Inter Services Public Relations (Pakistan), 10 May 2012, www.ispr.gov.pk;
&#8220;Pak Tests Nuclear&#8208;capable Hatf&#8208;III Ballistic Missile,&#8221; Indian Express, 10 May 2012, www.indianexpress.com.**
**
25 April 2012
Pakistan successfully test&#8208;fires the Hatf&#8208;IV (Shaheen&#8208;1A) intermediate&#8208;range ballistic missile. An upgraded version
of the Shaheen&#8208;1, the nuclear&#8208;capable Shaheen&#8208;1A is Pakistan&#8217;s most powerful missile with an estimated range of
2500&#8208;3000km, bringing all of India within reach. The missile test takes place five days after India tests its long&#8208;
range Agni&#8208;V missile.
&#8208;*&#8220;Pakistan Successfully Test Fires Hatf&#8208;IV Ballistic Missile,&#8221; DAWN (Pakistan), 25 April 2012, http://dawn.com; Jay
Menon, &#8220;Pakistan Tests Missile Shortly After Rival India,&#8221; Aerospace Daily & Defense Report, 26 April 2012,

www.lexisnexis.com.***
5 March 2012
Pakistan successfully tests the Hatf&#8208;II (Abdali) short&#8208;range ballistic missile. The Hatf&#8208;II can carry conventional and
nuclear payloads, and has a range of 180km. Pakistan asserts the test is part of a &#8220;process of validation of land
based ballistic missile systems.&#8221;
&#8208;&#8220;No PR34/2012&#8208;ISPR,&#8221; Press Release, Inter Services Public Relations, 5 March 2012, www.ispr.gov.pk;. &#8220;Pak Test&#8208;
fires Nuclear Capable Hatf&#8208;II Ballistic Missile,&#8221; Indian Express, 5 March 2012, www.indianexpress.com.**

28 October 2011
Pakistan successfully tests the Hatf&#8208;VII (Babur) cruise missile. The indigenously&#8208;built cruise missile has a range of
700 km, and is capable of carrying both conventional and nuclear warheads. The missile is fired from a launcher
with three missile tubes, which &#8220;provides a major force multiplier effect for target employment and survivability.&#8221;
&#8208;*&#8220;Pak Tests Nuclear&#8208;capable Hatf&#8208;7 Cruise Missile,&#8221; Times of India, 28 October 2011,
http://timesofindia.indiatimes.com; &#8220;Press Release No PR256/2011&#8208;ISPR,&#8221; Inter Services Public Relations, 28
October 2011, www.ispr.gov.pk.

29 April 2011**
Pakistan successfully tests the Ra'ad (Hatf&#8208;VIII) nuclear&#8208;capable air&#8208;launched cruise missile. The missile has a range
of 350 km.**
&#8212;"Pakistan successfully conducts flight test of Hatf&#8208;8 missile," The Express Tribune, 30 April 2011,
http://tribune.com.pk.

20 April 2011**
Pakistan successfully tests a new short&#8208;range nuclear&#8208;capable ballistic missile called Nasr (Hatf&#8208;IX). The missile has
a range of 37 miles. According to analysts, the missile is meant to act as a deterrent against an Indian conventional
military attack, especially through its Cold Start military doctrine.**
&#8212;"Pakistan Launches Nuke&#8208;Ready Missile in Trial," Global Security Newswire, 19 April 2011; Anita Joshua,
"Pakistan Tests Short&#8208;Range Ballistic Missile," The Hindu, 20 April 2011, www.hinduonnet.com

12 March 2011**
Pakistan successfully tests the surface&#8208;to&#8208;surface nuclear&#8208;capable ballistic missile Abdali (Hatf&#8208;II). The missile has a
range of 180 km.**
&#8212;"Pakistan test&#8208;fires ballistic missile," The Daily Times, 12 March 2011, www.dailytimes.com.pk.

3 March 2011**
Pakistan and China sign an agreement for joint construction of two fast&#8208;attack boats equipped with missiles for
eventual induction into the Pakistan Navy.**
&#8212;"Pakistan and China to manufacture missile boats," Dawn, 3 March 2011, www.dawn.com.
17 February 2011**
Pakistan successfully tests the Babur (Hatf&#8208;VII) nuclear&#8208;capable cruise missile. The missile has a range of 470 miles.**
&#8212;"Pakistan test fires Babur cruise missile," 17 February, 2011, www.upi.com.

21 December 2010**
The Strategic Missile Group of the Army Strategic Forces Command successfully tests the Ghauri (Hatf&#8208;V)) nuclear&#8208;
capable ballistic missile. The missile has a range of 800 miles. Prime Minister Yousuf Gilani, who witnesses the test,
says, "The test amply demonstrates the credibility of our minimum deterrence strategy, which is the cornerstone
of our security policy and ensures peace in the region."**
&#8212;"Pakistan Launches Nuke&#8208;Ready Missile," Global Security Newswire, 21 December, 2010; "Pakistan carries out
training launch of ballistic missile," Dawn, 22 December, 2010, www.dawn.com.

6 December 2010**
Pakistan successfully tests an unspecified anti&#8208;tank missile at the Tilla firing range. The missile is said to be
indigenously made.**
&#8212;"Pak Army successfully conducts anti&#8208;tank missile test," The Daily Times, 6 December, 2010,
www.dailytimes.com.pk.

9 May 2010
Pakistan has successfully tested two nuclear&#8208;capable ballistic missiles*&#8208;*the 290 km&#8208;range Ghaznavi (Hatf III) and
the 650 km&#8208;range Shaheen I (Hatf IV).**
&#8212;Anita Joshua, "Pakistan Tests Nuclear&#8208;Capable Ballistic Missile," The Hindu, May 9, 2010, www.thehindu.com.

17 March 2010
The Pakistan Navy has carried out a series of tests of various missiles including the C&#8208;802 anti&#8208;ship missile, Excocet
39, and the Harpoon.**
&#8212;"Pakistan Displayes Naval Offensive Capabilities," Jane's Defence Weekly, March 17, 2010, Lexis&#8208;Nexis.
16 March 2010
The Pakistan Navy has tested an unnamed surface&#8208;to&#8208;air missile. The test was carried out from a guided missile
destroyer.**

&#8212;"Pakistan Navy Test&#8208;Fires Surface&#8208;to&#8208;Air Missile," Associated Press of Pakistan, March 16, 2010, BBC Monitoring
South Asia*&#8208;*Political, Lexis&#8208;Nexis.

27 February 2010
According to a Pakistani news report, in recent days Islamabad has tested several missile systems. Although these
tests have not been publicized, as per their agreement, the Indian government was notified prior to the tests.
According to the report, one the missiles being tested is the Hatf VII (Babur) cruise missile.**
&#8212;"Pakistan Reportedly Conducts Unannounced Missile Tests," Nawa&#8208;i&#8208;Waqt, February 27, 2010, BBC Monitoring
South Asia*&#8208;*Political, Lexis&#8208;Nexis.

10 September 2009**
In a television interview, disgraced former Pakistani nuclear scientist, Dr. A.Q. Khan revealed that Islamabad had
bought 200 missiles from North Korea in 1999. He said that Islamabad needed surface&#8208;to&#8208;air missiles at that time.
The then Pakistan army chief, Gen. Pervez Musharraf sent him and a senior air officer to purchase the missiles.**
&#8212;"Pakistan Allegedly Bought 200 Missiles from North Korea in 1999," Choson Ilbo (South Korean newspaper),
September 10, 2009, BBC Monitoring Asia&#8208;Pacific &#8212; Political, Lexis&#8208;Nexis.

30 August 2009**
The Pakistan government has refuted reports that it illegally modified United States&#8208;supplied Harpoon missiles to
allow them to attack land targets.**
&#8212;"No Modification Made to Harpoon Missile: Pakistan," The Times of India, August 30, 2009,
timesofindia.indiatimes.com.

30 August 2009**
The United States has charged Pakistan with modifying the Harpoon anti&#8208;ship missile for a land&#8208;attack role, in
violation of the Arms Control Act. Islamabad has denied these allegations. The missile was reportedly tested

unannounced on April 23, 2009.**
&#8212;Eric Schmitt and David E. Sanger, "U.S. Accuses Pakistan of Altering Missiles," The New York Times, August 30,
2009, www.nytimes.com.

28 December 2008**
In the wake of recent Pakistan&#8208;India rift, the Pakistan Air Force shifts six jet fighters equipped with most up&#8208;to&#8208;date
cruise missiles to Karachi Airport. The PAF is also surveying with full care what types of Indian planes are in
operation and in which sector.**
&#8212; "Missile&#8208;fitted planes shifted to Karachi", The Nation, 28 December 2008; in Lexis&#8208;Nexis Academic Universe, 28

December 2008, lexis&#8208;nexis.com.
8 December 2008**
Pakistan is emerging as the launch export customer for Brazil's MAR&#8208;1 anti&#8208;radiation missile (ARM). It remains
undetermined on which aircraft the missile will be integrated. Brazilian press reports quote Defense Minister
Nelson Jobim as confirming that agreement had provisionally been reached in April for a deal worth $108 million.
The sale of 100 missiles appears to have been approved by the Brazilian government at the start of December.*

&#8212; "Pakistan acquires Brazilian ARM", Aerospace Daily & Defense Report, 8 December 2008; in Lexis&#8208;Nexis
Academic Universe, 8 December 2008, lexis&#8208;nexis.com.

8 May 2008**
Pakistan conducts a successful flight test of the indigenously developed air&#8208;launched cruise missile, Hatf&#8208;8, known
as Ra'ad. The Ra'ad cruise missile, with a range of 350 km, has special stealth capability. It is a low&#8208;altitude, terrain&#8208;
following missile with high maneuverability and can deliver all types of warheads with great accuracy. The missile
test is part of a continuing process of validating the design parameters of the weapon system.**
&#8212; "More on Pakistan test&#8208;firing cruise missile", BBC Monitoring South Asia, Dawn News TV, 8 May 2008; in Lexis&#8208;
Nexis Academic Universe, 8 May 2008, lexis&#8208;nexis.com.

22 April 2008**
Pakistan's army test fires a long&#8208;range ballistic missile capable of carrying a nuclear weapon. The launch marks the
culmination of a field training exercise for the Hatf VI (Shaheen II) missile program, which included a test firing on

19 April 2008.**
&#8212; "Pakistan test&#8208;fires second missile in 3 days", The International Herald Tribune, 22 April 2008; in Lexis&#8208;Nexis
Academic Universe, 22 April 2008, lexis&#8208;nexis.com.

19 April 2008**
Pakistan successfully test fires its long range surface&#8208;to&#8208;surface ballistic missile Hatf VI (Shaheen II). This missile
test is part of a process of validation and technical improvements to consolidate and verify various land based
strategic missile systems. Hatf VI (Shaheen II) is a two stage fuel missile, which can carry nuclear and conventional
warheads with high accuracy. It is Pakistan's longest range ballistic missile system with the range of 2000km.**
&#8212; "Pakistan successfully test fires surface&#8208;to&#8208;surface ballistic missile", BBC Monitoring South Asia, 19 April 2008; in
Lexis&#8208;Nexis Academic Universe, 19 April 2008, lexis&#8208;nexis.com.
13 February 2008**
A Strategic Missile Group of Pakistan Army's Strategic Force Command conducts successful training launch of
Ghaznavi (Hatf&#8208;III) short&#8208;range ballistic missile with a range of 290 km.**
&#8212; "Pakistan PM, army chief witness 290&#8208;km range ballistic missile launch", BBC Monitoring South Asia, 13

February 2008; in Lexis&#8208;Nexis Academic Universe, 13 February 2008, lexis&#8208;nexis.com.
1 February 2008**
Pakistan Army's Strategic Force Command conducts successful training launch of its Ghauri (Hatf V) intermediate&#8208;
range ballistic missile. Ghauri has range of about 1,300 km and is based on North Korean No Dong missile
technology. Launch appears intended to deflect criticism of President Pervez Musharraf's policy toward external
threats, including India.**
&#8212; "Pakistan test&#8208;fires 1,300km range Ghauri missile,"BBC Monitoring South Asia, 1 February 2008; Jane's Defence
Weekly, 13 February 2008; in Lexis&#8208;Nexis Academic Universe, 13 February 2008, lexis&#8208;nexis.com.

30 January 2008**
Pakistan Aeronautical Complex begins production of JF&#8208;17 Thunder combat aircraft developed under joint Sino&#8208;Pakistani venture for lightweight, multirole combat aircraft. JF&#8208;17 is powered by single Klimov RD&#8208;93 engine and
should have initial operating capability by end of 2008. Some JF&#8208;17s may operate with Chinese radar and missiles
and others with Thales radar and MBDA MICA air&#8208;to&#8208;air missiles.**
&#8212; "Pakistan starts JF&#8208;17 production,"Ane's Defence Weekly, 30 January 2008; in Lexis&#8208;Nexis Academic Universe, 30
January 2008, lexis&#8208;nexis.com.

25 January 2008**
Pakistan conducts a successful test launch of a medium&#8208;range nuclear&#8208;capable ballistic missile. The high&#8208;precision
Shaheen&#8208;1 missile has a range of up to 700 kilometers. It is a railroad platform&#8208;based mobile variant of the
Pakistani Hatf&#8208;IV ballistic missile. According to Pakistan's Chief of Army Staff Gen. Ashfaq Parvez Kayani, "Pakistan's
nuclear capability is solely for the purpose of deterring all types of aggression."**
&#8212; "Pakistan test fires medium&#8208;range ballistic missile&#8208;2,"RIA Novosti, 25 January 2008; in Lexis&#8208;Nexis Academic
Universe, 25 January 2008, lexis&#8208;nexis.com.

23 January 2008**
President General Pervez Musharraf rules out yielding to any international pressure to stop further improving
Pakistan's nuclear capability. Pakistan is the only nuclear power among the Muslim countries and, according to
Pres. Musharraf, its atomic missile programme is much better than the same programme of many countries.**
&#8212; "Musharraf vows to continue Pakistan's nuclear programme", BBC Monitoring South Asia, 23 January 2008; in
Lexis&#8208;Nexis Academic Universe, 23 January 2008, lexis&#8208;nexis.com.







http://www.nti.org/media/pdfs/pakistan_missile_1.pdf?_=1339713540

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Death Rattle

GOOD,THIS ARTICLE CONFIRMS NORTH KOREAN AND CHINESE INVOLVEMENT IN PAK MISSILE PROGRAM.


----------



## Manticore

Death Rattle said:


> gOOD,THIS ARTICLE CONFIRMS NORTH KOREAN AND CHINESE INVOLVEMENT IN PAK MISSILE PROGRAM.



And we thank them in the initial designs wholeheartedly

Reactions: Like Like:
11


----------



## Death Rattle

As for Shaheen-1a it's max range is 1000-1500km and not 2500-3000km as masood claims.
Pakistan fires tit-for-tat missile after India tested it's own Agni-V | Mail Online

&#8220;There are no changes evident in the stage configuration and the main aerodynamic fins at the end of the missile.
Only minor change in the missile was a shorter 1.6m long re-entry vehicle that was 2.3 m in earlier versions


----------



## Safriz

Death Rattle said:


> As for Shaheen-!a it's max range is 1000-1500km and not 2500-3000km as masood claims.
> Pakistan fires tit-for-tat missile after India tested it's own Agni-V | Mail Online
> 
> There are no changes evident in the stage configuration and the main aerodynamic fins at the end of the missile.
> Only minor change in the missile was a shorter 1.6m long re-entry vehicle that was 2.3 m in earlier versions



Better fuel is the keyword here to Google...

and i think the 2500 KM range is claimed for Shaheen 2...Not shaheen 1A

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Manticore

^from an indian site--
DNA exclusive: Nothing new about Pak&#8217;s latest missile, scientists tell PM - India - DNA

This topic is regarding milestones, not origins-- so please remain on topic

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## saiyan0321

and indians derailing the threads.... great achievement considering the limited resources we had to face in our country life time.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## tarrar

shahzadasweet said:


> IF our missiles are copied then Your missile arnt so 100 % indigenous Cz You copied it from Russia they copied it from US and they copied it from germns and they copied it from aliens and they copied it from some other alien get a life dude In this world nothing can be 100 % SUCH as ur cruise missile U simply bought it( Yakhont) and then painted it with Ur name (Barhmos)



Nice work, but Indians will not admit anything as you can already see.

US did whatever they could to stop Pakistan Missile & space development but thanks to ALLAH Pakistan achieved success & soon INSHAALLAH we will see our ICBM.

Pakistan missiles are also getting new upgrades & new modifications as we can see Pakistan is testing Missiles.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The Deterrent

*Missile Systems Evolution*




AhaseebA said:


> *Hatf-2 Abdali SRBM*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Hatf-3 Ghaznavi SRBM*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Hatf-4 Shaheen-I SRBM*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Hatf-5 Ghauri MRBM*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Hatf-6 Shaheen-II MRBM*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Gentelman

Well I am much more impressed by NESCOM missile program then KRL missile program...
almost all the missile program expect Ghauri is fully under NESCOM.....
hoping till 2018 we will have ICBM...
well we seriously need different missile sheilds...
i suppose in near future we will have our own sheild...
maybe till 2020 work will be started....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Gentelman

Death Rattle said:


> GOOD,THIS ARTICLE CONFIRMS NORTH KOREAN AND CHINESE INVOLVEMENT IN PAK MISSILE PROGRAM.



Everyone knows that...
chinees involvement is classified and N.Korean involvement is just till the tech transfer....
and we all knows this expect some ignorants..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Manticore

AhaseebA said:


> Sir kindly edit your post, these photos are not visible...


I didnt have time to wait for 10 minutes to post the next 2 posts, so I removed ] from the end of some pics

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## viper46

missiles build more missiles


----------



## Mian H Amin.

i am proud of Pakistani missile tech, Haters gona hate

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Muhamma wali

yeah All pakistan Proud on it.


----------



## Muhamma wali

hey what about Pakistani Missle Taimur ?


----------



## Xracer

Well When PAKISTAN is reveling its intercontinental ballistic missile  sshhhhhhhhhhh


----------



## Jango

kurup said:


> JF17 traces its origin to Project Sabre II (& not super sabre) and super 7 .
> Similarly brahmos traces it's orgin to yakhont and what makes that project joint one is the Indian contribution.



Young man, you either need to go through the JFT thread and info pool to get yourself acquainted with the JFT program and input of hundreds of Pak personnel in China, or get a hairdressing from @Oscar.

Ab itnay log CHina main baith kar jhak to nhn mar rahay na.

*No more posts on JFT or Brahmos, take it to the relevant threads...and no JFT is Sabre 7 BS, it has been explained thousands of times on this very forum.*

Further violations will warrant infractions.


----------



## S.Y.A

yes yes very good but how the hell are we supposed to defend our selves from enemy ballistic missile and then they say "Pakistan ka difa na qabil e taskheer hai" when they still dont have a missile shield


----------



## The Deterrent

S.Y.A said:


> yes yes very good but how the hell are we supposed to defend our selves from enemy ballistic missile and then they say "Pakistan ka difa na qabil e taskheer hai" when they still dont have a missile shield



Missile Defense Shields are not a credible solution for defending a missile attack from a stronger missile force such as Indian SFC. Pakistan's defense in this case lies in developing, deploying and maintaining credible and offensive nuclear weapons delivery systems.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## S.Y.A

AhaseebA said:


> Missile Defense Shields are not a credible solution for defending a missile attack from a stronger missile force such as Indian SFC. Pakistan's defense in this case lies in developing, deploying and maintaining credible and offensive nuclear weapons delivery systems.



bohat ala soch hai apki, to agr india strike krta hai phir kia krengy aap? apny ballistic missiles unky missiles pr maren gy


----------



## The Deterrent

S.Y.A said:


> bohat ala soch hai apki, to agr india strike krta hai phir kia krengy aap? apny ballistic missiles unky missiles pr maren gy



Main kuch nai karun ga, jo karna hai wo NCA aur ASFC ne karna hai. 
And yes, that would be the probable response. The credible threat of massive and dissuasive response is what will prevent any adversary from attacking in the first place. Thats called deterrence.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## TheFlyingPretzel

These achievements in ballistic missile technology become all the more admirable considering the shoe-string budget on which they were made possible. Hats off to a brave nation which has managed to hold its own against adversaries many times its size and capabilities.


----------



## Manticore

charts not made by me - I did make a chart unfortunately the video and chart got deleted

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Black Eagle 90

http://i.imgur.com/phvu05u.jpg

1961: Establishment of the Space and Upper Atmosphere Research Commission (SUPARCO), Pakistan's space agency.

1962: The U.S. National Aeronautics and Space Administration (NASA) helps train Pakistani scientists and engineers. Pakistan launches its first sounding rocket.

1985: Congress passes the Pressler Amendment barring U.S. aid unless the U.S. president can certify Pakistan does not possess a nuclear explosive device.

1989: According to Pakistani sources, Hatf-1 and Hatf-2 missiles are fired to ranges of 80 and 300 kilometers respectively. Pakistan and China also sign a ten-year cooperation agreement in defense science, technology and industry, including joint procurement, research and development, production and technology transfer.

1990: President Bush can no longer certify Pakistan has no nuclear weapons. The United States suspends military aid to Pakistan.

July 1990: Pakistan's first satellite, the 50 kg Badr-A (Badr-1), is launched as part of a test flight of China's Long March 2E booster, according to Aviation Week and Space Technology.

1991: The United States sanctions two Chinese entities and Pakistan's SUPARCO for missile proliferation activities.

April 1991: The Washington Post reports that U.S. intelligence agencies have spotted what appears to be a number of launch vehicles for Chinese M-11 ballistic missiles in Pakistan.

December 1991: A Chinese Foreign Ministry spokesman announces that China's Ministry of Aerospace Industry and Pakistan's SUPARCO have signed an agreement on cooperation in the peaceful application of space sciences and technology.

January 1992: The New York Times cites senior Bush administration officials as stating that China has delivered guidance systems for M-11 ballistic missiles to Pakistan.

June 1992: The U.S. Department of Commerce amends the Export Administration Regulations (EAR) to clarify which destinations will require a validated license "when an exporter knows that the items will be used in the design, development, production or use of missiles." Pakistan's Hatf series is among the missile programs targeted.

1993: The United States sanctions Pakistan's Ministry of Defense and ten Chinese entities for missile proliferation activities.

1994: Pakistani Prime Minister Benazir Bhutto says the testing and deployment of India's Prithvi surface-to-surface missile "threatens to trigger a missile race in the subcontinent."

1995: U.S. intelligence says it has strong evidence that Pakistan is building storage sheds, mobile launchers and maintenance facilities at the Sargodha military airbase for Chinese-supplied M-11 missiles.

May 1995: The periodical Flight International reports U.S. authorities are warning that Pakistan's SUPARCO has approached companies in several European countries to acquire, among other items, composites, specialist alloy, and a range of production and testing equipment for producing ballistic missiles.

March 1996: Taiwan confiscates 15 tons of ammonium perchlorate, used in the production of missile propellant, from a North Korean freighter bound for SUPARCO.

June 1996: Intelligence reports claim that Pakistan has uncrated and deployed the M-11 missiles.

July-December 1996: The U.S. Central Intelligence Agency (CIA) states that Pakistan is making "strong efforts to acquire an indigenous capability in missile production technologies," and that China "was a major supplier to Pakistan's ballistic missile program, providing technology and assistance."

October 1996: The Washington Post reports that, according to a classified U.S. National Intelligence Estimate, Pakistan may have developed nuclear warheads to mount on its M-11 missiles. U.S. intelligence officials also state that China is assisting Pakistan to build a missile factory in a Rawalpindi suburb, anticipated in a year or two to be able to produce most of the major components of a Chinese M-11 missile.

December 1996: Hong Kong custom officers raid a Chinese vessel and find 10 metric tons of ammonium perchlorate. The cargo is believed to have been shipped by the North Korean company Lyongaksan and bound for SUPARCO.

1997: The CIA states that Chinese and North Korean entities continue to provide assistance to Pakistan's ballistic missile program, which is "critical for Islamabad's efforts to achieve independence from foreign sources and to produce long-range ballistic missiles."

April 1998: Pakistan tests the new Ghauri missile. The Ghauri (Hatf-V) is a nuclear-capable, liquid fuel, medium-range ballistic missile with a range of 1,300 km.

May 1998: The U.S. State Department imposes two-year sanctions on Khan Research Laboratories (KRL) and Changgwang Sinyong Corporation of North Korea for cooperating on missile development.

May 1998: Pakistan conducts a series of underground tests of nuclear devices in response to recent Indian tests.

July 1998: The Commission to Assess the Ballistic Missile Threat to the United States, led by Donald H. Rumsfeld, concludes that Pakistan has acquired production facilities to build the Ghauri missile, which is described as a version of the North Korean Nodong. It also concludes that Pakistan possesses M-11 missiles obtained from China and may be able to produce the "Tarmuk" missile based on the Chinese M-11.

August 1998: Pakistan claims it has recovered an American Tomahawk missile, which was fired during an American attack against terrorist camps in Afghanistan. Some Pakistani officials claim the find was a "jackpot" that could help advance Pakistan's missile technology, but American defense officials disagree.

September 1998: Pakistan completes a mobile, re-usable launcher designed for use with the solid-fueled, nuclear capable Shaheen-I ballistic missile.

January 1999: Pakistan announces it is ready to test the Shaheen-I missile. The solid fuel missile has a range of 750 kilometers, and is designed to counter India's nuclear capable Prithvi missiles.
February 1999: Indian Prime Minister A. B. Vajpayee and Pakistani Prime Minister Nawaz Sharif meet in Lahore, Pakistan. The leaders agree to exchange strategic information about their nuclear arsenals, to give each other advance notice of ballistic missile tests, and to increase efforts to resolve the Kashmir issue.

April 1999: Pakistan tests the liquid-fuel Ghauri-II (Hatf-VI) surface-to-surface missile in response to India's test of the Agni-II missile. KRL officials claim that the missile has a range of 2,300 kilometers. Pakistan also successfully tests the Shaheen-I missile.

September 1999: KRL successfully tests the engine of the new Ghauri-III ballistic missile. The Pakistani Foreign Ministry claims the Ghauri-III will have a range of 2,700-3,000 kilometers, which would allow Pakistan to target all of India.

February 2000: Pakistan tests the 100-kilometer-range Hatf-1A solid-fueled, surface-to-surface missile, developed by the Pakistan Atomic Energy Commission (PAEC).

March 2000: Pakistan unveils the road-mobile, solid-fuel, two-stage Shaheen-II MRBM at the annual Pakistan Day parade. Pakistani authorities claim it has a range of 2,500 kilometers and can carry a 1,000 kilogram payload.

March 2001: The periodical Dawn cites Dr. Abdul Qadeer Khan (a.k.a. A.Q. Khan) as saying that Pakistani scientists are developing the nation's first Satellite Launch Vehicle (SLV) under SUPARCO.

June 2001: According to a senior U.S. nonproliferation official cited in the periodical Nuclear Fuel, experts from the Khan Research Laboratories (KRL) in Kahuta and experts from North Korea are cooperating on the development of solid-fuel missiles.

July-December 2001: The CIA's Unclassified Report to Congress on the Acquisition of Technology Relating to Weapons of Mass Destruction and Advanced Conventional Munitions reports that Chinese entities continue to provide "significant assistance," enabling Pakistan to move "toward serial production of solid-propellant SRBMs such as Shaheen-I and Haider-I." The report adds that Pakistan "needs continued Chinese assistance to support development of the two-stage Shaheen-II MRBM."

August 2001: According to the Deputy Director of the CIA, John E. McLaughlin, North Korea transferred the 1,300 km-range Nodong ballistic missile to Pakistan.

May 2002: Pakistan has reportedly successfully tested the Ghaznavi (Hatf-III) missile for the first time. The short-range, surface-to-surface missile is reportedly capable of carrying a nuclear weapon and has a range of 290 km. The Ghaznavi is reportedly based on the Chinese M-11.

May 2002: Pakistan successfully test fires the Abdali (Hatf-II) missile for the first time. The short-range, surface-to-surface missile has a range of 180 km and can carry a nuclear warhead.

January-June 2003: According to the CIA's unclassified report to Congress on proliferation, Chinese entities continue to provide assistance for Pakistan's ballistic missile program despite a Chinese pledge to the United States in November 2000 to end such assistance to nuclear capable ballistic missile programs.

March 2004: The periodical Press Trust of India reports that Pakistan has test-fired the 2,000 km-range Shaheen-II (Hatf-VI) missile for the first time.

July 2004: During an interview with the periodical Asahi Shimbun, former Pakistani Prime Minister Benazir Bhutto is quoted as saying that Pakistan obtained missile technology from North Korea after Bhutto's December 1993 goodwill mission. Bhutto emphasizes that missiles were not exchanged for nuclear technology.

September 2004: Pakistan's National Assembly passes the Export Control on Goods, Technologies, Material and Equipment Related to Nuclear and Biological Weapons and their Delivery Systems Act. The finalized bill defines delivery systems as "missiles exclusively designed and adapted to deliver a nuclear or biological weapon." It covers "every citizen of Pakistan or person in the service of Pakistan within and beyond Pakistan or any Pakistani visiting or working abroad, any foreign national while in the territories of Pakistan and any ground transport, ship or aircraft registered in Pakistan wherever it may be."

August 2005: India and Pakistan reach an agreement on notification of flight-testing of ballistic missiles, following two days of talks on nuclear confidence-building measures.

August 2005: A Pakistani military spokesman reportedly announces that Pakistan has successfully tested its first nuclear capable, ground-launched cruise missile, the 500 km-range Babur.

August 2005: India's Scientific Advisor to the Defense Minister states that Pakistan's Babur missile is not supersonic or indigenously developed as claimed by Pakistan. New Delhi Force, an independent Indian magazine, alleges that the Babur resulted from the transfer of technology from China's state-owned China National Precision Machinery Import and Export Corp. (CPMIEC) to Pakistan's state-owned National Development Complex (NDC).

March 2007: The military-run Inter-Services Public Relations Directorate reportedly announces that Pakistan has successfully test fired the Babur (Hatf-VII) cruise missile, which it says is nuclear capable and has an increased range of 700 km.

April 2007: Pakistan's foreign ministry announces the creation of the Strategic Export Control Division (SECDIV), which will be the only authority approving the export of nuclear-related items and missile technology. The move follows the adoption of Pakistan's Export Control Act in September 2004.

August 2007: Reportedly, Pakistan successfully tests its new Hatf-VIII (Ra'ad) missile. Pakistan's military claims that the cruise missile has a range of 350 km and can deliver nuclear warheads.

June 2008: The existence of digitized blueprints for a compact, sophisticated nuclear weapon on computers linked to the A.Q. Khan network becomes public. The New York Times reports that nuclear experts believe the small, allegedly Pakistani-origin weapon would fit on medium-range missiles such as Pakistan's Ghauri missile.

August 2009: According to the New York Times, the United States accuses Pakistan of illegally modifying American-made missiles to expand their ability to strike targets on land. An unannounced Pakistani missile test in April, detected by U.S. intelligence agencies, has led the United States to suspect Pakistan of modifying Harpoon anti-ship missiles sold to Pakistan in the 1980s.

April 2011: Pakistan successfully tests the Nasr (Hatf-IX), a nuclear-capable missile with a range of 60 km. Pakistan claims that the addition of a short-range missile to the country's arsenal "addresses the need to deter evolving threats."

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Hammad Bin majid

Muhamma wali said:


> hey what about Pakistani Missle Taimur ?



Taimur missile of pakistan is during in processundecided:


----------



## Hammad Bin majid

An Intercontinental Ballistic Missile (ICBM) is a ballistic missile with a range of more than 5,500 kilometres (3,400 mi)[1] typically designed for nuclear weapons delivery (delivering one or more nuclear warheads). Most modern designs support multiple independently targetable reentry vehicles (MIRVs), allowing a single missile to carry several warheads, each of which can strike a different target.

Early ICBMs had limited accuracy and that allowed them to be used only against the largest targets such as cities. They were seen as a "safe" basing option, one that would keep the deterrent force close to home where it would be difficult to attack. Attacks against military targets, if desired, still demanded the use of a manned bomber. Second and third generation designs dramatically improved accuracy to the point where even the smallest point targets can be successfully attacked. Similar evolution in size has allowed similar missiles to be placed on submarines, where they are known as submarine-launched ballistic missiles, or SLBMs. Submarines are an even safer basing option than land-based missiles, able to move about the ocean at will. This evolution in capability has pushed the manned bomber from the front-line deterrent forces, and land-based ICBMs have similarly given way largely to SLBMs.

ICBMs are differentiated by having greater range and speed than other ballistic missiles: intermediate-range ballistic missiles (IRBMs), medium-range ballistic missiles (MRBMs), short-range ballistic missiles (SRBMs)these shorter range ballistic missiles are known collectively as theatre ballistic missiles. There is no single, standardized definition of what ranges would be categorized as intercontinental, intermediate, medium, or short.

The greatest known range of an ICBM is 16,000 km (RSM-56 Bulava).

The Steyr HS .50 is a .50 BMG single-shot anti-materiel sniper rifle manufactured by Steyr Mannlicher.
Contents

1 Design and features
2 Variants
2.1 HS .460
2.2 HS .50 M1
3 Controversy
4 Users
5 See also
6 References
7 External links

Design and features

The Steyr HS .50 is a single-shot bolt action rifle. It has a built-in magazine (on the right side of the gun) so each round has to be loaded directly into the ejection port and is pushed into the chamber by the bolt. The fluted barrel is cold hammer forged and provides excellent accuracy at an effective range up to 1500 m. It has an adjustable bi-pod, a highly efficient muzzle brake which reduces recoil substantially to increase shooting comfort and a Picatinny rail for installation of various optics.

However due to customer demand, a recent change to the HS .50 has included a 5 round detachable magazine that can be inserted on the left hand side of the rifle much similar to the Denel NTW-20
Variants
HS .460

The rifle is also available in the proprietary .460 Steyr round, developed for markets where ownership of the .50 BMG by private citizens is banned, but .46 rounds are not, such as California. The .460 caliber version is known as the HS .460.
HS .50 M1

The HS .50 M1 is an evolution of the HS .50. The biggest differences are it is magazine fed from a 5 round magazine feeding horizontally left from the receiver, has a longer top Picatinny rail with more Picatinny rails on the side, an adjustable cheekpiece, a newly designed fixable bipod and a monopod at the buttstock.
Controversy

The rifle made headlines when Steyr sold up to 800 rifles to Iran in 2005. There was a large amount of concern in the United States, United Kingdom, and to a lesser extent, other European countries that the rifles would find their way into Iraq and be used against the Iraqi Army or Coalition forces. Nevertheless, the sale was approved by the Austrian government in November 2004, citing Iran's declared intention to deploy the weapon with anti-terror and counter-drug units.

In February 2007, The Daily Telegraph reported that American sources claimed to have recovered more than 100 of the rifles from Iraqi insurgents. Within 45 days of the delivery of the rifles to Iran, an American soldier was allegedly killed by one of the weapons.[1]

However, according to Steyr CEO Franz Holzschuh, Steyr has not been contacted to compare serial numbers and verify if the weapons in question really were part of the Iranian shipment.[2] According to Steyr, patents for the HS .50 ran out years ago, and fraudulent copies are produced in several countries.[3] The Daily Telegraph admitted in April 2007 that it was not able to verify the story.

U.S. Central Command later announced that no Austrian rifle had been found in Iraq, as reported by the Austrian newspaper Wiener Zeitung (Eng: Vienna Times)[4][dead link] on March 29 2007.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rockstar08

Muhamma wali said:


> hey what about Pakistani Missle Taimur ?



nothing but a rumor


----------



## SammiiPryo34

could we possible get some info on the nuclear safeguards?


----------



## Bratva

SammiiPryo34 said:


> could we possible get some info on the nuclear safeguards?



*Permissive Action Link are installed in nuclear bombs*


----------



## Manticore



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## rockstar08

@Manticore Sub launch baber is Operational or still under-development ?


----------



## Manticore

*Surface-to-surface missiles*
Battlefield range ballistic missiles (BRBM)

NASR (HATF - IX)
Short range ballistic missiles (SRBM)

Ghaznavi
Abdali-I
Ghauri-I
Shaheen-I


Medium range ballistic missiles (MRBM)

Ghauri-II
Shaheen II
Intermediate range ballistic missiles (IRBM)

Ghauri-III (Cancelled)[Note 1]
Shaheen-III (still not official confirmation)*
Intercontinental ballistic missile (ICBM)

Taimur 7,000 km, (a proposed ICBM)*[1] though there is no official confirmation on the development of any such missile.[2]
Cruise missiles

Babur (Hatf VII) - ground-launched cruise missile(submarine-launched version under development)
Hatf-VIII (Ra'ad) - Air-launched Cruise Missile developed exclusively for launch from Aerial Platforms.
Anti-tank guided missiles (ATGM)

Baktar Shikan
*Air-to-surface missiles*

H-4 SOW - rocket-boosted, precision-guided glide bomb
Ra'ad (Hatf VIII) - air-launched cruise missile
*Surface-to-air missiles*



Anza MK-II displayed at an exhibition

Anza Mk.1, Mk.2, Mk.3

*CM-400AKG "Wrecker"*
*YJ-12 - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia*

C-802 - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
C-803 - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

*Operational
range*
≈500 km (C-805);
350+ km (C-803);
280 km (CM-802AKG);
180 km (C-802A);
120 km (C-802
250km CM-400AKG



rockstar08 said:


> @Manticore Sub launch baber is Operational or still under-development ?


I read some years back that the new chinese sub will meet the tube dimensions for navalized badr

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rockstar08

Manticore said:


> *Surface-to-surface missiles*
> Battlefield range ballistic missiles (BRBM)
> 
> NASR (HATF - IX)
> Short range ballistic missiles (SRBM)
> 
> Ghaznavi
> Abdali-I
> Ghauri-I
> Shaheen-I
> 
> 
> Medium range ballistic missiles (MRBM)
> 
> Ghauri-II
> Shaheen II
> Intermediate range ballistic missiles (IRBM)
> 
> Ghauri-III (Cancelled)[Note 1]
> Shaheen-III (still not official confirmation)*
> Intercontinental ballistic missile (ICBM)
> 
> Taimur 7,000 km, (a proposed ICBM)*[1] though there is no official confirmation on the development of any such missile.[2]
> Cruise missiles
> 
> Babur (Hatf VII) - ground-launched cruise missile(submarine-launched version under development)
> Hatf-VIII (Ra'ad) - Air-launched Cruise Missile developed exclusively for launch from Aerial Platforms.
> Anti-tank guided missiles (ATGM)
> 
> Baktar Shikan
> *Air-to-surface missiles*
> 
> H-4 SOW - rocket-boosted, precision-guided glide bomb
> Ra'ad (Hatf VIII) - air-launched cruise missile
> *Surface-to-air missiles*
> 
> 
> 
> Anza MK-II displayed at an exhibition
> 
> Anza Mk.1, Mk.2, Mk.3
> 
> *CM-400AKG "Wrecker"*
> *YJ-12 - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia*
> 
> C-802 - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> C-803 - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> *Operational
> range*
> ≈500 km (C-805);
> 350+ km (C-803);
> 280 km (CM-802AKG);
> 180 km (C-802A);
> 120 km (C-802
> 250km CM-400AKG
> 
> 
> I read some years back that the new chinese sub will meet the tube dimensions for navalized badr



in a thread about " recently tested Ra'ad , Horus reply to a member , that its already inducted and Augosta 90b can carry like 15 x ... so that makes me happy and excited .. cause i am waiting for this good news from years ...my first thread was also about babur II ...

Pakistan Succesful Test Fired Hatf-VIII Ra'ad ALCM | Page 6


----------



## Manticore

*Pakistan Missile Milestones - 1961-2014*
Pakistan Missile Milestones - 1961-2011
_The Risk ReportVolume 20 Number 5 (September-October 2014)



1961: Establishment of the Space and Upper Atmosphere Research Commission (SUPARCO), Pakistan's space agency.

1962: The U.S. National Aeronautics and Space Administration (NASA) helps train Pakistani scientists and engineers. Pakistan launches its first sounding rocket.

1985: Congress passes the Pressler Amendment barring U.S. aid unless the U.S. president can certify Pakistan does not possess a nuclear explosive device.

1985: Establishment of the Combat Development (CD) Directorate, which conducts research and development on ballistic missiles in cooperation with SUPARCO.

1989: According to Pakistani sources, Hatf-1 and Hatf-2 ballistic missiles are fired to ranges of 80 and 300 kilometers respectively. Pakistan and China also sign a ten-year cooperation agreement in defense science, technology and industry, including joint procurement, research and development, production and technology transfer.

1990: President Bush can no longer certify Pakistan has no nuclear weapons. The United States suspends military aid to Pakistan.

July 1990: Pakistan's first satellite, the 50 kg Badr-A (Badr-1), is launched as part of a test flight of China's Long March 2E booster, according to Aviation Week and Space Technology.

1991: The United States sanctions two Chinese entities and Pakistan's SUPARCO for missile proliferation activities.

April 1991: The Washington Post reports that U.S. intelligence agencies have spotted what appears to be a number of launch vehicles for Chinese M-11 ballistic missiles in Pakistan.

December 1991: A Chinese Foreign Ministry spokesman announces that China's Ministry of Aerospace Industry and Pakistan's SUPARCO have signed an agreement on cooperation in the peaceful application of space sciences and technology.

January 1992: The New York Times cites senior Bush administration officials as stating that China has delivered guidance systems for M-11 ballistic missiles to Pakistan.

June 1992: The U.S. Department of Commerce amends the Export Administration Regulations (EAR) to clarify which destinations will require a validated license "when an exporter knows that the items will be used in the design, development, production or use of missiles." Pakistan's Hatf series is among the missile programs targeted.

1993: The United States sanctions Pakistan's Ministry of Defense and ten Chinese entities for missile proliferation activities.

1994: Pakistani Prime Minister Benazir Bhutto says the testing and deployment of India's Prithvi surface-to-surface missile "threatens to trigger a missile race in the subcontinent."

1995: U.S. intelligence says it has strong evidence that Pakistan is building storage sheds, mobile launchers and maintenance facilities at the Sargodha military airbase for Chinese-supplied M-11 missiles.

May 1995: The periodical Flight International reports U.S. authorities are warning that Pakistan's SUPARCO has approached companies in several European countries to acquire, among other items, composites, specialist alloy, and a range of production and testing equipment for producing ballistic missiles.

March 1996: Taiwan confiscates 15 tons of ammonium perchlorate, used in the production of missile propellant, from a North Korean freighter bound for SUPARCO.

June 1996: Intelligence reports claim that Pakistan has uncrated and deployed the M-11 missiles.

July-December 1996: The U.S. Central Intelligence Agency (CIA) states that Pakistan is making "strong efforts to acquire an indigenous capability in missile production technologies," and that China "was a major supplier to Pakistan's ballistic missile program, providing technology and assistance."

October 1996: The Washington Post reports that, according to a classified U.S. National Intelligence Estimate, Pakistan may have developed nuclear warheads to mount on its M-11 missiles. U.S. intelligence officials also state that China is assisting Pakistan to build a missile factory in a Rawalpindi suburb, anticipated in a year or two to be able to produce most of the major components of a Chinese M-11 missile.

December 1996: Hong Kong custom officers raid a Chinese vessel and find 10 metric tons of ammonium perchlorate. The cargo is believed to have been shipped by the North Korean company Lyongaksan and bound for SUPARCO.

1997: The CIA states that Chinese and North Korean entities continue to provide assistance to Pakistan's ballistic missile program, which is "critical for Islamabad's efforts to achieve independence from foreign sources and to produce long-range ballistic missiles."

April 1998: Pakistan tests the new Ghauri (Hatf-V) missile. The Ghauri is a nuclear-capable, liquid fuel medium-range ballistic missile (MRBM), with a range of 1,300 km.

May 1998: The U.S. State Department imposes two-year sanctions on Khan Research Laboratories (KRL) and Changgwang Sinyong Corporation of North Korea for cooperating on missile development.

May 1998: Pakistan conducts a series of underground tests of nuclear devices in response to recent Indian tests. The United States proceeds to implement sanctions, in place by November 1998, on a large number of Indian and Pakistani research, development, and production entities involved in space and missile technology.

July 1998: The Commission to Assess the Ballistic Missile Threat to the United States, led by Donald H. Rumsfeld, concludes that Pakistan has acquired production facilities to build the Ghauri (Hatf-V) MRBM, which is described as a version of the North Korean Nodong. It also concludes that Pakistan possesses M-11 missiles obtained from China and may be able to produce the "Tarmuk" missile based on the Chinese M-11.

August 1998: Pakistan claims it has recovered an American Tomahawk missile, which was fired during an American attack against terrorist camps in Afghanistan. Some Pakistani officials claim the find could help advance Pakistan's missile technology, but American defense officials disagree.

September 1998: Pakistan completes a mobile, re-usable launcher designed for use with the solid-fuel, nuclear capable Shaheen-I (Hatf-IV) short range ballistic missile (SRBM).

January 1999: Pakistan announces it is ready to test the Shaheen-I (Hatf-IV) missile. The solid fuel missile has a range of 750 kilometers, and is designed to counter India's nuclear capable Prithvi missiles.

February 1999: Indian Prime Minister A. B. Vajpayee and Pakistani Prime Minister Nawaz Sharif meet in Lahore, Pakistan. The leaders agree to exchange strategic information about their nuclear arsenals, to give each other advance notice of ballistic missile tests, and to increase efforts to resolve the Kashmir issue.

April 1999: Pakistan tests the liquid-fuel Ghauri-II MRBM in response to India's test of the Agni-II missile. KRL officials claim that the missile has a range of 2,300 kilometers. Pakistan also successfully tests the Shaheen-I (Hatf-IV) missile.

September 1999: KRL successfully tests the engine of the new Ghauri-III intermediate-range ballistic missile (IRBM). The Pakistani Foreign Ministry claims the Ghauri-III will have a range of 2,700-3,000 kilometers, which would allow Pakistan to target all of India.

2000: Pakistan streamlines its command and control system with the establishment of the National Command Authority (NCA), with the Strategic Plans Division (SPD) as its secretariat. The NCA is given broad power over "all issues relating to nuclear and space technologies" in Pakistan, bringing all national strategic organizations under its authority. According to Feroz Hassan Khan, the NCA replaces the CD Directorate.

February 2000: Pakistan tests the 100-kilometer-range Hatf-1A solid-fuel, ballistic missile, developed by the Pakistan Atomic Energy Commission (PAEC).

March 2000: Pakistan unveils the road-mobile, solid-fuel, two-stage Shaheen-II (Hatf-VI) MRBM at the annual Pakistan Day parade. Pakistani authorities claim it has a range of 2,500 kilometers and can carry a 1,000 kilogram payload.

January 2001: Reported establishment of the National Engineering and Scientific Commission (NESCOM), which oversees Pakistan's missile development efforts.

March 2001: The periodical Dawn cites Dr. Abdul Qadeer Khan (a.k.a. A.Q. Khan) as saying that Pakistani scientists are developing the nation's first Satellite Launch Vehicle (SLV) under SUPARCO.

June 2001: According to a senior U.S. nonproliferation official cited in the periodical Nuclear Fuel, experts from KRL and experts from North Korea are cooperating on the development of solid-fuel missiles.

July-December 2001: The U.S. Director of Central Intelligence's Unclassified Report to Congress on the Acquisition of Technology Relating to Weapons of Mass Destruction and Advanced Conventional Munitions reports that Chinese entities continue to provide "significant assistance," enabling Pakistan to move "toward serial production of solid-propellant SRBMs such as Shaheen-I and Haider-I." The report adds that Pakistan "needs continued Chinese assistance to support development of the two-stage Shaheen-II (Hatf-VI) MRBM."

August 2001: According to the Deputy Director of the CIA, John E. McLaughlin, North Korea transferred the 1,300 km-range Nodong ballistic missile to Pakistan.

September 2001: U.S. President George Bush lifts sanctions against India and Pakistan imposed after the 1998 nuclear tests.

May 2002: Pakistan reportedly successfully tests the Ghaznavi (Hatf-III) missile for the first time. The short-range, surface-to-surface missile is reportedly capable of carrying a nuclear weapon and has a range of 290 km. The Ghaznavi is reportedly based on the Chinese M-11.

May 2002: Pakistan successfully test fires the Abdali (Hatf-II) missile for the first time. The short-range, surface-to-surface missile has a range of 180 km and can carry a nuclear warhead.

January-June 2003: The U.S. Director of Central Intelligence's Unclassified Report to Congress on the Acquisition of Technology Relating to Weapons of Mass Destruction and Advanced Conventional Munitions reports that Chinese entities continue to provide assistance for Pakistan's ballistic missile program despite a Chinese pledge to the United States in November 2000 to end such assistance to nuclear capable ballistic missile programs.

March 2004: The periodical Press Trust of India reports that Pakistan has test-fired the 2,000 km-range Shaheen-II (Hatf-VI) missile for the first time.

July 2004: During an interview with the periodical Asahi Shimbun, former Pakistani Prime Minister Benazir Bhutto is quoted as saying that Pakistan obtained missile technology from North Korea after Bhutto's December 1993 goodwill mission. Bhutto emphasizes that missiles were not exchanged for nuclear technology.

September 2004: Pakistan's National Assembly passes the Export Control on Goods, Technologies, Material and Equipment Related to Nuclear and Biological Weapons and their Delivery Systems Act. The finalized bill defines delivery systems as "missiles exclusively designed and adapted to deliver a nuclear or biological weapon." It covers "every citizen of Pakistan or person in the service of Pakistan within and beyond Pakistan or any Pakistani visiting or working abroad, any foreign national while in the territories of Pakistan and any ground transport, ship or aircraft registered in Pakistan wherever it may be."

August 2005: India and Pakistan reach an agreement on notification of flight-testing of ballistic missiles, following two days of talks on nuclear confidence-building measures.

August 2005: A Pakistani military spokesman reportedly announces that Pakistan has successfully tested its first nuclear capable, ground-launched cruise missile, the 500 km-range Babur (Hatf-VII).

August 2005: India's Scientific Advisor to the Defense Minister states that Pakistan's Babur (Hatf-VII) cruise missile is not supersonic or indigenously developed as claimed by Pakistan. New Delhi Force, an independent Indian magazine, alleges that the Babur resulted from the transfer of technology from China's state-owned China National Precision Machinery Import and Export Corp. (CPMIEC) to Pakistan's state-owned National Development Complex (NDC).

January-December 2007: The U.S. Director of Central Intelligence's Unclassified Report to Congress on the Acquisition of Technology Relating to Weapons of Mass Destruction and Advanced Conventional Munitions reports that private Chinese companies continue to sell equipment usable in ballistic missile, chemical weapon, and nuclear weapon programs to Pakistan.

March 2007: Pakistan reportedly successfully test fires the Babur (Hatf-VII) cruise missile, which it says is nuclear capable and has an increased range of 700 km.

April 2007: Pakistan establishes the Strategic Export Control Division (SECDIV), which will be the only authority approving the export of nuclear-related items and missile technology. The move follows the adoption of Pakistan's Export Control Act in September 2004.

August 2007: Pakistan reportedly successfully tests its new Ra'ad (Hatf-VIII) air-launched cruise missile (ALCM). Pakistan's military claims that the cruise missile has a range of 350 km and can deliver nuclear warheads.

April 2008: The Pakistan Army conducts the first successful training launch of the Shaheen-II (Hatf VI) MRBM.

June 2008: The existence of digitized blueprints for a compact, sophisticated nuclear weapon on computers linked to the A.Q. Khan network becomes public. The New York Times reports that nuclear experts believe the small, allegedly Pakistani-origin weapon would fit on medium-range missiles such as Pakistan's Ghauri (Hatf-V) MRBM.

August 2009: According to the New York Times, the United States accuses Pakistan of illegally modifying American-made missiles to expand their ability to strike targets on land. An unannounced Pakistani missile test in April, detected by U.S. intelligence agencies, has led the United States to suspect Pakistan of modifying Harpoon anti-ship missiles sold to Pakistan in the 1980s.

April 2010: According to The Australian, Canberra blocks a shipment of two atomic absorption spectrophotometers by GBC Scientific Equipment to a Pakistani engineering company, citing concerns that the machines could be used to analyze metals used for centrifuges and missiles.

January-December 2011: The U.S. Director of Central Intelligence's Unclassified Report to Congress on the Acquisition of Technology Relating to Weapons of Mass Destruction and Advanced Conventional Munitions reports that Chinese entities, "primarily private companies and individuals," continue to export missile-related equipment to Pakistan, and that China's state-owned firms continue to serve as key suppliers of advanced conventional weapons to Pakistan.

April 2011: Pakistan successfully tests the Nasr (Hatf-IX) multi-tubed SRBM, a nuclear-capable missile with a range of 60 km. Pakistan claims that the addition of this missile to the country's arsenal "addresses the need to deter evolving threats."

August 2011: Pakistan's first communications satellite, the PakSat-1R, developed jointly by SUPARCO and the China Great Wall Industry Corporation (CGWIC), is launched aboard a Chinese SLV from the Xichang Satellite Launch Center.

September 2011: Reports emerge that Chinese firms have sold or have attempted to sell equipment to Pakistan that could be used in its ballistic missile program. These transactions include: an illegal sale by the Chinese firm Polytechnologies of a coil-winding device and specialized optical chips to Pakistan's Advanced Engineering and Research Organization; a planned sale of machinery by the Chinese company Jinan Metal Forming Machinery Engineering Co. to Pakistani defense organizations; and an attempted sale of 2,200 pounds of specialty steel by a Chinese company to Pakistan's Aginel Enterprises.

January 2012: Nadeem Aktar is sentenced by a judge in Maryland to 37 months in prison followed by two years of supervised release for illegally exporting nuclear-related materials to restricted entities in Pakistan. These transactions included the supplying of 90 fixed coaxial attenuators to SUPARCO.

April 2012: Pakistan successfully tests the nuclear-capable Shaheen-1A (Hatf IV) IRBM, an improved version of the Shaheen-1.

May 2012: Pakistan successfully tests the Ra'ad (Hatf VIII) ALCM using the newly-developed Strategic Command and Control Support System (SCCSS) developed by the NCA.

September 2012: Pakistan successfully tests the Babur (Hatf VII) cruise missile using the SCCSS system.

November 2012: Pakistan tests the Ghauri (Hatf-V) MRBM using the SCCSS. Although announced as a success by the Pakistani military, local media report that the missile disintegrated during the flight.

November 2013: Pakistan successfully tests the Nasr (Hatf IX) SRBM in salvo mode, launching four missiles in succession.

May 2014: Pakistan successfully tests the Ghaznavi (Hatf III) SRBM as part of a field training exercise conducted by the Army Strategic Forces Command.

September 2014: The U.S. Department of Commerce's Bureau of Industry and Security (BIS) adds Pakistan's Advanced Engineering Research Organization (AERO) and eight of its affiliate organizations to the U.S. Entity List for illegally procuring U.S.-origin items in support of Pakistan's development of missiles and unmanned aerial vehicles (UAVs). The eight affiliate organizations are Vortex Electronics (Australia), Beijing Lion Heart International Trading Company (China and Hong Kong), Future Systems Pvt. Ltd. (Pakistan), IKAN Engineering Services (Pakistan), LT Engineering and Trade Services (Pvt) Ltd. (LTE) (Pakistan), Nazir and Sons International (Pakistan), Orion Eleven Pvt. Ltd. (Pakistan), and Izix Group Pte Ltd. (Singapore).

_


----------



## zahidiqbalrana

Readable facts about Pakistan nuclear chronology... feeling proud to be a Pakistani


----------



## Wajahat96

Have heard rumors about Tipu missile program, although I haven't found any lead, yet. Maybe it is some sort of secret program, maybe the defence system wants us just to know that it exist, keeping its capabilities hidden. Just thinking out loud.


----------



## Zarvan

Wajahat96 said:


> Have heard rumors about Tipu missile program, although I haven't found any lead, yet. Maybe it is some sort of secret program, maybe the defence system wants us just to know that it exist, keeping its capabilities hidden. Just thinking out loud.


 I have heard about that also but not sure, although I hope Pakistan would be working on ICBM and will soon test it.


----------



## Patriot Pakistani

Zarvan said:


> I have heard about that also but not sure, although I hope Pakistan would be working on ICBM and will soon test it.


ICBM would bust the bubbles of Europe and America, may the help with china for this purpose. maybe Pakistan has made some progress. Gen. Raheel is lion, he will surely do something.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Blue Marlin

Patriot Pakistani said:


> ICBM would bust the bubbles of Europe and America, may the help with china for this purpose. maybe Pakistan has made some progress. Gen. Raheel is lion, he will surely do something.


from what know Pakistan does have an icbm but it chooses not to test it. as it will cause a lot of problems. and also the events unfolding in the middle east and in Ukraine does not help. Pakistan is now starting to follow Israeli approach. have but don't test. the Jericho 3 was used as a satellite launch vehicle. but it was also for the icbm. Pakistan should follow suit. even with conventional subs being nuclear armed via torpedo tubes. i would image the missile does exist but it is under very deep secrecy and only a handful of people know of its existence. wont be surprised if the pm does not know of it. source Wikileaks. in my opinion i would say don't test it. as you don't need to.


----------



## stalintom

Congrats to Pakistan for taking great effort to launch Nuclear chronology. You really done amazing work.


----------



## LeGenD

Fantastic information! This development is nothing short of a miracle. 

It looks like as if Allah Almighty protected Pakistani nuclear program.


----------



## Manticore

*Pakistan conducts successful test launch of Shaheen-3 SSM (2750 km)*
Mar 9, 2015.
Source: Pakistan conducts successful test launch of Shaheen-3 SSM (2750 km)


*Pakistan successfully test fires Shaheen-III missile*
By Web Desk
Published: December 11, 2015

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Pindi Boy

Manticore said:


> *Pakistan conducts successful test launch of Shaheen-3 SSM (2750 km)*
> Mar 9, 2015.
> 
> 
> 
> Source: Pakistan conducts successful test launch of Shaheen-3 SSM (2750 km)
> 
> 
> *Pakistan successfully test fires Shaheen-III missile*
> By Web Desk
> Published: December 11, 2015


----------



## Manticore

*Pakistan successfully test-fires Shaheen 1-A ballistic missile*
dec15 2015


----------



## SSGcommandoPAK

Pakistan should take counter measures for the Agni 5 program of India , Pakistan needs to make ICBMs , to counter Isreal


----------



## Sayyed Mansoor Alam

One can only say Allah ho Akbar


----------



## Manticore

Pakistan tested advanced Cruise Missile Babar-II. Missile can hit the targets at land and sea and have a range of 700 kilometers. This missile can work without the help of GPS.
December 14, 2016




Source: https://defence.pk/threads/pakistan-successfully-tests-babur-2-cruise-missile.466682/#ixzz4SpASLZ5e

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Aryzin

Congratulations and nice work


----------



## Manticore

*Pakistan test-fires first nuclear-capable submarine cruise missile Babur-3*
PTI | Updated: Jan 9, 2017, 09.58 PM IST
*Highlights*

Pakistan fired its first submarine-launched cruise missile on Monday, the military said
The Pakistani military said the Babur-3 missile was "capable of delivering various types of payloads


Source: https://defence.pk/threads/pakistan...m-submarine-ispr.471649/page-40#ixzz4VKfeOUg9


----------



## Manticore

Pakistan conducts successful test of SSM ABABEEL 1 (2200 Km) with MIRV technology
 24 Jan 2017
Source: https://defence.pk/threads/pakistan...km-with-mirv-technology.474136/#ixzz4Wg5tT2hs


----------



## LinuxNoob9

Well done


----------



## Syed_Adeel



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------

